# How many joules?



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I have an electric fence that is 2 joules...is that going to be too much for small kids? I am making an attached kid pen that I want to continue the electric around but don't want to fry them! 
I also use a 1 joule fence for the bucks...it's enough to keep them in. The 2 joules fence is for the girls because we have had black bear in the area recently who have torn down a neighbors goat pen. Their goats escaped and are now running around somewhere ( two bucks :/ ) but I didn't wanna chance it and I'm hoping it's enough to deter any bear or bucks from breaking into mine.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Anybody know if this is too much zap for kids?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't know. Hopefully someone has the answer.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I wouldn't it on like new borns but they should be fine. Mine is 12 and I do turn it off when the girls are due because I have this fear in my head or a brand new wet baby born and not being able to get away, but they have been as young as 2 weeks when it goes back on.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Jessica...I will probably try to keep it on the outside far enough to keep them from touching it. I'll have to use my judgement when the time comes I guess?


----------

